# Will this be a good viv plant?? Parthenocissus Stricta



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello, I have some of this in my house. It seems to be a miniature of the Parthenocissus creeping plants. The leaves are about a 1/4". I was wondering if I could use this plant for the background. I would do clipping often in order to keep it in check and prevent it from conquering the viv. Here is the link. Any opinions would be appreciated. Thanks.
Hermann Engelmann Greenhouses Inc.

Ulises


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I've had good luck with this one.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I have never tried that one but if it's anything like our native Virginia Creeper (Parthenocissus quinquefolia) it will require a great deal of cutting back to keep it under control. I like the look though. I looked it up in the IPNI and that name does not seem to be valid but I don't know which it is. 

I would not put the entire plant in there. I would take a cutting or a small division and was it well before using it.


----------



## garweft (Mar 11, 2008)

I "borrowed" a small piece from my local Lowe's, and it has done pretty well so far. When I got it home it was very withered, but bounced back once put in a tank. I don't know how it will do in the long run but for now it's OK. 

Funny enough I forgot the name after I "borrowed" a piece and when I went back to see it was already gone. I spent the last 2 hours trying to figure out what it was. I thought it was a kind of Cissus at first. I guess that's why the genus name is what it is, someone else must have thought the same thing. I was hoping to see if anyone had been using it as well.

I know one thing, if it lives in the tank it's in it will be an easy grower. I need to re plant the tank since the soil seems to stay way to moist. It was my first tank without any vent screen and I may have misted more than I needed to. I haven't misted it in about 3 weeks and I'm still wiping condensation off the front glass.


----------

